# Nike or even Nice?



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2011)

I suppose these insert cuts look a bit like the Nike sports logo. Maybe.  There are 3 cuts around the body and the cap. The 'gold' is just 2mm strips of brass that I soldered into the cuts. 
The solder joint lines are a bit thicker than I wanted in places, but not too bad I guess.
I also think that once the brass tarnishes a little, then it will be easier to photograph.
Perhaps a little on the heavy side, but nice and blingy:biggrin:
Hope you like:biggrin:


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jan 25, 2011)

That is one incredible looking pen! I love it.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 25, 2011)

BEAAAUUTTIIFFFUULLLL!!!!:wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bling is good.  Adds a nice touch.  Can real gold be far behind?


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks exceptional Steve.  I really like the solder lines between the brass and steel. I love the pen and don't think anyone really cares about weight. I often wonder about some of the pen people..I compare them to wine people..you need to smell the wine, slosh it around and sip it..come on already, if it tastes good kick it back..if it writes and you like the way it looks, that's all that matters.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice, why dont you come for a visit and do some teaching.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 25, 2011)

Another sweeeeeettttt pen. Looks like the time off has been well spent.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cutting edge craftsmanship!  Your work just blows my mind and makes me think twice about how I look at pen making.  Awesome


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 25, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Hope you like:biggrin:



Skip , I don`t think it is possible for you to make something that we don`t like .


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2011)

Brass feathers! I'm pretty sure that somewhere an old bird is smiling!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2011)

LEAP said:


> Brass feathers! I'm pretty sure that somewhere an old bird is smiling!


 
:wink: I'd like to think so too. His were the first time I saw feathers that had the 'Nike' tick on one end of the cut. And he did it with half the kit I've got. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr Rat:: Sir first may I congratulate you for posting such a brilliant piece of pen turning Porn, secondly I must ask a rather personal question, hence the query. Do you enjoy making some of us slobber and drool all over our keyboards?? And Jeff is right what's a few ounces between friends and pens right??


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 25, 2011)

Very very nice!!  Your work has been a great inspiration for me to try some new things (anyway, new to me).  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 25, 2011)

Steven, Skippy  Master of the SS Steel a fine Ship just docked.

Another museum piece belongs in the Hall Of Fame. Surely Bling is in Vogue.

I was wondering what the collaborative result would be between you and the other world famous Jewelry piece Penmakers or is this where they draw their inspiration these days methinks, I know for sure many do. A funny thing happened on the way to the forum I saw this incredible object before my eyes it had a hole in it threads in secret places, curves and returns, capacity to envelop other metals, even writes well, and to cap it off it secretly closes with dignity and aplomb. Is it the future? Yes its another Master Piece Steven.

You can we follow in awe. For us lay people walking on water means knowing where the rocks are. You lead we follow no jealosy exposed from you. Cant spell either thats me.

Kind regards mate.   Peter.


----------



## aggromere (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I speak for the majority of us when I say we Hate you!  Lol.  You are incredible.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree.  Fantastic.  Love it. I need a napkin or a tissue or somthing to wipe up this mess....



bitshird said:


> Mr Rat:: Sir first may I congratulate you for posting such a brilliant piece of pen turning Porn, secondly I must ask a rather personal question, hence the query. Do you enjoy making some of us slobber and drool all over our keyboards?? And Jeff is right what's a few ounces between friends and pens right??


----------



## greggas (Jan 25, 2011)

are you kidding me?!?!?!    How the hell were you so precise???  You are very talented


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

aggromere said:


> I think I speak for the majority of us when I say we Hate you! Lol. You are incredible.


 
I didn't wat to go there, but yea...pretty much.  How to drool over a pen 101:biggrin:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is   (pauses at keyboard awaiting right words to come along)

I cant come up with the words to describe that, outstanding.  I wonder if I could come be an apprentice?  Maybe if I wear a RatSuit you wont notice?

Your work is absolutely stunning.  Everything you post is amazing.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 25, 2011)

'Swish', I like the Nike touch. Good thing you are in Wales or else you would hear of the American law suit coming you way. Brilliant design as always. A1.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 25, 2011)

Very elegant.  Nice -- I don't think there's any risk of trademark infringement.

 -Barry


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 25, 2011)

To me, who doesn't like "bing" there is a big difference between "bing" and elegance,  THAT, Mr. Skiprat, is Elegance!


----------



## terryf (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely stuff Steven, I was thinking about all the talk about pen turner and pen maker that was on here a little while back.

I pretty certain and I'm sure most on here would agree with me, you can call yourself a pen maker !!


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 25, 2011)

You keep surpassing your previous work, when will it stop?:biggrin::biggrin:  Nice, sleek, stylish.


----------



## el_d (Jan 25, 2011)

All I can say is.......

Is that a SS bolt too skip???


----------



## ProutyBoy (Jan 25, 2011)

This is why I don't make many pens anymore!  Because I would want to make something that might qualify to even be on the same forum as your pens, yet I don't have the skills/knowledge/time/patience/money/etc.....

Gorgeous work Skip!


----------



## kevrob (Jan 25, 2011)

That is awesome!:good:  

I assume the tutorial will be posted later this week?  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RichF (Jan 25, 2011)

Yet another masterpiece.


----------



## Toni (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent pen Metal Head!


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!  What a fabulous, sleek pen!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 25, 2011)

Show offffffff. Great looking pen skip.


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 25, 2011)

Man what an AWESOME pen! Your work gives the rest of us something to aspire to. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.

Wayne


----------



## jskeen (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool Skippy!  I do believe that our friend would consider that to be a righteous version of feathers.  The nib design is cool, but I must admit that it made me think of Steely Dan (the original one, not the band)  at first sight.  I like the look of the brass finial on the body as well.  Soldered in or threaded?


----------



## robutacion (Jan 25, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I suppose these insert cuts look a bit like the Nike sports logo. Maybe.  There are 3 cuts around the body and the cap. The 'gold' is just 2mm strips of brass that I soldered into the cuts.
> The solder joint lines are a bit thicker than I wanted in places, but not too bad I guess.
> I also think that once the brass tarnishes a little, then it will be easier to photograph.
> Perhaps a little on the heavy side, but nice and blingy:biggrin:
> Hope you like:biggrin:



Hi skiprat,

Is nothing new you being pushing the "pen making" art to some extremes, many other pens you made are exquisite but, let me say this, and with all due respect to everyone else (all other members), this is what I call "pen making", absolutely no comparableness with the "common" wood or acrylic "pen turning" barrel(s) and coat with/them CA, oils, varnish, etc., those are the ones I normally do so, I know.

As controversial as you can see it, far too much "fireworks" and glamour is given to the art of "pen kits dressing", regardless what material and finish one uses, is all too overrated.  Dressing a pen kit is a art, but one that is a no brainier, nor something that presents much difficulty or requires an ingenious creativity and expertise to achieve.

Sure, there is a learning curve, like anything else but, lets be truthful, honest and modest here, why is that, pen turning has become so attractive and so effective on capturing peoples excitement and sense of achievement...??? The answer lies within the easiness and the fact that most of the penturners everywhere in the world didn't require are engineering degree, any sort of mechanical or special training in wood working or machinery handling, etc.

In fact, is the simplicity and the easy, no fuss workability in "common" pen turning that makes it so successful.  There is nothing more captivating for someone with little or no background in "hands-on" tooling type jobs, than been able to dress a pen kit, without the need to any special expertise or training, regardless of age, sex, or race...!

Now that I "hopefully" explained my thoughts/differentiation between these 2 very different types of pen work, covering everyone else, including myself, without offending any sensitive souls/minds, I am ready to say that, what you are doing skiprat, is showing an amazing degree of creativity, and metal work expertise.

There is nothing to compare with pen turning, the very delicate and artistic work you do within the pens you make, something that requires a very high degree of knowledge and ability, something also only possible with many years of work experience with these materials.

Now, would I call all "penturners" artists, absolutely and definitely not, it would even be offensive to many people out there that are really artists but, are there some "penmakers" that deserve that title...?? absolutely yes, and you are one of them, not feeling the slightest concern in being offensive to anyone...!:wink::biggrin:

Make no mistake, the penturning I and many others do, is a extremely pleasant and rewarding thing, no doubt, there is no attempt to undermine or undervalue those that are "pen kit dressers", I really hope that people is capable to distinguish the difference between these vary different ways of working with pens, however, I believe fair and appropriate that those like you mate, get the appreciation, respect and place within the pen industry, they deserve...!

Disclaimer:
These are my thoughts and opinions, to anyone that disagree or feel offended by my comments, my apologies...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 26, 2011)

Skiprat I love your pens i wish i could only be a good as you are one day. It blows my mind with what you do. Please don't take my previous comment wrong it was in good humour not sarcasim. If you don't like the pen you can always send it to me and i will do a review of it and post it for you. :0)


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 26, 2011)

Steven,

Your imagination is always inspiring...this pen is nothing short of brilliant...   You do amazing work always!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 26, 2011)

Outstanding work Steven!  Why not using silver solder instead of tin/lead soldering.

The melting point is quite low on the rods with high content silver and the color is closer to brass and would fill in very well. Just a thought.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that this is my favourite of all yours, Steven. The sheer simplicity of it is remarkable.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2011)

I like your style Steve! AWESOME PEN!!:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks awesome Steve!!! As usual, Superb Work!!!


----------



## David Keller (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this as I usually scour the site for new rat pens.

This is another beauty, and I agree with a previous response that this pen is more elegance than bling.

Thank you for posting your work!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup that is a spectacular pen. If I had the machinery and the know how I would be trying one.
I can imagine trying to get Honduran rosewood inlays, resin inlays,brass inlays etc... it would be fun.


----------



## jaeger (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for showing us another really nice pen. I know these pens keep inspiring me to try different styles/techniques.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone:biggrin: Much appreciated.



Constant Laubscher said:


> Outstanding work Steven! Why not using silver solder instead of tin/lead soldering.
> 
> The melting point is quite low on the rods with high content silver and the color is closer to brass and would fill in very well. Just a thought.


 
Great idea Constant, I was hoping that the joint lines wouldn't have been so noticable, but now that I know, I'll try silver solder the next time.

As has been said, wood would look good and this is my goal. I've always loved Bruce Boone's Spyria (sp?) where he has wood inlays. 
No matter what I do, I can't seem to keep the pale wood from getting filthy from the metal polishing. .........One day


----------

